
Number of Users on Each Plan - danw
http://www.barenakedapp.com/dropsend/number-of-users-on-each-plan
======
jwecker
nice post. In my experience also the lowest paying accounts are the most
difficult to maintain- out of proportion certainly to the revenue they bring
in. However, one thing it didn't mention here is to remember not to discount
market share. In lots of apps the higher subscription plans will only be
upsales- no one will jump straight into the business account, for example. And
in some cases your low paying accounts are doing a lot of evangelizing for
your product, or not using a competitors product, etc. Keep it balanced, for
sure, but get lots of users.

